# Securing a Pushpole?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I keep a cable bike lock wrapped around the spare tire on my trailer. If I am going to be in a place very long with the pole on the skiff, the Stiffy Extreme has an open mud foot that I can put the bike lock through. Plus I zip tie it to the push pole holders on long trips. My push pole will be going with me to the grave.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have a moonlighter and I just run a cable lock through the foot. I usually try to take it off if I am staying anywhere overnight and keep it in the place of dwelling, Hotel room/house etc.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My personal solution is to use an old Stiffy glass pole that nobody wants to steal, but that doesn't work for everyone.
But seriously, I've run a cable through the foot and around the trailer frame and locked it. I don't think it would stop a determined thief but it helps keep honest people honest.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I read a post where a guy mounted a PVC pipe to the underside of his trailer and slid the pole in from the front and ran a cable lock through the foot.


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Seems like Joe at Carbon Marine used to sell an anti-theft device for push poles. A friend of mine has one. Pretty Slick.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!!! I didn’t think about the foot. I’m shopping for a push pole so this helps.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I’ve thought about using a motorcycle throttle lock like one of these

Hwbnde Universal Motorcycle Handlebar Grip Lock - CNC Red - Bike Scooter Moped ATV Brake Clutch Security Safety Theft Protection Locks for Honda Kawasaki Yamaha https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B48CQY3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_kvOKBbPFN8K45


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

So I saw this idea somewhere on here, but for those push poles without a hole in the foot you can buy two metal rings. Slide one the whole length of the pole to the foot and the other slide on one leg of the foot. They now meet each other. Use a masterlock or something similar to connect the two rings where they cant be separated off the pole. Waaalaaa. Use your mind to picture what I'm saying. I have a hole in my Stiffy Hybrid foot so I lock mine to a U bolt on my skiff if I need to.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I lock mine to the poling platform through the open foot using a bike lock when I m at the Super 8. A friend of mine had his stolen so its very real.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

It isn't a cheap option but it will be effective.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My old pole needs to get stolen so i can get a new one. I just zip tie it to the holder while travelling and take the pole off when i get there. I dont have a hole in my foot. Old GLoomis pole from "97


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

All excellent ideas!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> I keep a cable bike lock wrapped around the spare tire on my trailer. If I am going to be in a place very long with the pole on the skiff, the Stiffy Extreme has an open mud foot that I can put the bike lock through. Plus I zip tie it to the push pole holders on long trips. My push pole will be going with me to the grave.


X2


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't think you have much of a worry about anyone stealing your pushpole since they're not very easy to go anywhere with (unless you have a skiff set-up to hold one..).

On the other hand.... I've lost three pushpoles over the years just trailering from point A to point B... In my case you need to know that I'm towing with pushpole attached a minimum of 20,000 miles a year now since 1996....

I'd day you're much, much more likely to lose a pole going down the road than to theft - and from personal experience it's a very bad feeling to get where you're going and realize that somewhere along the way your pole came loose...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide’s push pole holders with bungees are the cat’s PJs.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought a box of these from Walmart. Just make sure you put the ball on the front side when you don't bring the pole. Otherwise they will work themselves out. I carry spares in the truck. 
Also, I realize this really didn't answer your question, but it's a solution to losing the pole on the highway.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Forgot the pic.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've carried a couple push poles on the side of my truck. Bungeed around the rearview mirror and through the cargo strap in the bed. Rags/duct tape for cushion. If thieves really want it, they'll figure out a way.

Unfortunately, like Capt. Bob, I've lost a couple over the last 30 years while trailering/running. It is a sick feeling. Always stow with the foot forward now and bungee in the holders whenever I'm moving around.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a timely discussion for me. I’ll be traveling this Fall and Winter with the boat and was wondering the best way to lock my pole down. Now I know, cable lock through pole end, spare tire me trailer frame. Thanks microskiffers


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I know it happens but how do you lose a pushpole when under way in the boat I would know the minute mine came off. Trailering for me is foot forward parachute cord or small rope tied to fork and cleat/ spare tire trailer.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

When I first got my Tailfisher, I kept the pole point forward. Some times while running with a passenger and a livewell full of bait, I'd hear this swishing sound.
I'd turn around and the pole had slid back and the foot was being sprayed with water coming off the hull. 
Bungee cords stopped that issue. However, the cure was to just turn the pole around foot forward. 

Most of the issues we run into have a very simple fix, but as the user, sometimes we are too close to the problem to recognize the solution.

I'm not saying I'm the sharpest knife in the drawer, it's just that experience has sharpened me a bit.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Anything you can do to keep it from “ walking off “ will help slow them down. Nothing will if they want it bad enough zip ties are hard to beat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I would know the minute mine came off.


I use to think the same thing. You would be surprised how fast it can get yanked out of the boat. At 25 mph your covering about 35 feet a second. It takes half a second for a push pole to vanish.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> I use to think the same thing. You would be surprised how fast it can get yanked out of the boat. At 25 mph your covering about 35 feet a second. It takes half a second for a push pole to vanish.


I would definitely see mine bounce off paid too much money too not be paying attention to it.


----------

